# nail avulsion/excision



## samyjm13 (Nov 25, 2012)

I am somewhat confused as to when to code an avulsion of a nail and when to code an excision of a nail. What is really the difference between the two?

Thanks 
Jeanne


----------



## Donna T (Nov 26, 2012)

Avulsion of a nail involves separation and removal of the entire nail *plate* or a portion of nail *plate* and an excision of the nail and the nail *matrix* is generally performed under local anesthesia requiring separation and removal of the entire nail plate or a portion of nail plate and is a permanent removal.  Hope that is helpful!


----------



## samyjm13 (Nov 30, 2012)

*re*

Thank you, it did

Jeanne


----------

